# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Thunder!!!

## Rosemary

We are on the 45th floor of  a hotel here.  Earlier tonight, thunder and lightening with sleet on the windows, all at once.  Dramatic!  Big booms echoing through the streets.

----------


## LindaP

Yes, they have had a lot of that this winter, and lightening....saw  a report on the Today show. We have not had it here in upstate NY.......only snow!  It is the summer months, when we have crazy, power-outage-type thunder storms!!

----------


## Jeanette

Linda, 

There was a bizarre hail storm, complete with thunder the night before I left. It was an exciting prelude to a perfect trip. I wish you the same.

Jeanette

----------

